# Who will never have a facebook account?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I can say for sure that I won't. I have no desire or need to create one. I know some folks do it for their business. If people really wanted to know how I'm doing, they can call or visit. Maybe I'm just old fashioned...
Or maybe I don't want so much of my info out there in cyberspace.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> I can say for sure that I won't. I have no desire or need to create one. I know some folks do it for their business. If people really wanted to know how I'm doing, they can call or visit. Maybe I'm just old fashioned...
> Or maybe I don't want so much of my info out there in cyberspace.


that is because 2cool is your "facebook" equivalent.:cheers:


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

I have one that I opened but only got on a hand full of times... I get all my drama here and on other forums


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> that is because 2cool is your "facebook" equivalent.:cheers:


That's what my wife says...lol.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

2cool is definitely the closest I will EVER come to a facebook account. I would rather have a few close friends that I can count on in a pinch than 10,000 â€œfriendsâ€ who may never have even met me but know everything about me because I live my life on the internet.


IMHO Facebook is just another symptom of the sick self involved narcissistic society we live in that is destroying everything I was raised to love about this great nation.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I closed mine 3 years ago and never looked back.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

You need an account to open a page in a book you put your face into? I guess I don't understand....


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

On The Hook said:


> You need an account to open a page in a book you put your face into? I guess I don't understand....


LOL. Good one.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm noticing that most of us that don't have one are over 40. I'm 41.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

It's really not that big of a deal. I rarely post but it has been great for reconnecting with classmates from back in the day. 

How many posts will it take before we get the "facebook ruined my marriage"


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> that is because 2cool is your "facebook" equivalent.:cheers:


Yup


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I closed mine when I met my soon to be wife (safety precaution).... 
It's been four years and I haven't had any facebook
related problems !! Cause that's all that **** is good for IMO.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Not me!*

sad3sm


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

No fb here.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

No Fake Book for me as well.....


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Never


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I have a FB account, but rarely use it. I will use it occasionally to plan events and get-togethers, but that's it. Way too many people post way too often, like it's a status symbol or something. It drives me nuts.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope and never.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

f fb, I'm a 2cooler for life!!! LOL
Never had facebook, myspace, twitter.... If I wanna know something, I ask. If you wanna know something, just ask..

I was talking to a buddy last night about our kids. Technology has unfortunately given them the ability to incriminate themselves for basically just being kids and learning life. We all try things or say things, but when it's posted for the world to see... it can come back and bite you.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Never have never will . If the only way I can buy something off line is off their Facebook page I won't be dealing with that company ....


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Facebook is the perfect place to hook up.... ask me how I know?

It ended my marriage (her end)... then I jumped in and figured what the heck? Why not? I'm single now...

And now it's where I meet most of the women I've dated in the past couple years... no married ones (I try to steer clear of those), but you can bet that married women are "on the prowl" on there... ask me how I know?


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm noticing that most of us that don't have one are over 40. I'm 41.


I've never had one.

It seems many, at least female my age range, FB account holders are moving over to instagram because all they want to do is look at each other's pics and skip all the spam that comes with FB.

I only know this because my wife used to do FB ALL the time and now it is a rarity to see her Facespacing and this was her reasoning.

Now Pintrest, good lord, that's another story.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Facebook is HORRIBLE for relationships. I don't have one and never will,but guys message my girlfriend daily. Sometimes random guys she's never met or sometimes old school mates. Facebook sure makes a guy brave that's for sure considering there are pictures of her and I all over the place. It's just asking for trouble now days that no one respects the fact other people are in relationships. As far as connecting with old friends?? If I haven't talked to you in years I probably don't want to.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Nope. There are reasons I cut contact with those people in the first place. Why would I want to give them an avenue to annoy me again?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fb is g


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> Fb is g


You really think facebook is great?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I never tried looking for women on FB, plenty of them all ove town.
I do like to see what the libs are up to.
This a great place but is very limited for what other folks are doing and thinking. Fishermen pretty much think about the same thing, beer, cutting grass, fishing. beer, women, trucks, eating.:cheers:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Nope never will. But I'm glad of the people that have an account. Probably where most identity thieves hang out.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I set up an account with FB, but zero info about me - everything locked down, birthday wrong, no schools, etc. 

All I use it for is to see pictures of family members who I rarely see. It works for that.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a facebook account and use it daily.

It neither strengthens nor weakens my moral fiber or relationships. You either behave and trust your partner or you dont. Facebook is a scapegoat if you think its the reason your relationship goes bad. IMHO


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Fb is g





Fish&Chips said:


> You really think facebook is great?


 I am pretty sure he wasn't saying "great" GayBook


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Not me.
Homey don't play dat.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

FREON said:


> I am pretty sure he wasn't saying "great" GayBook


I should have included this:
:sarcasm


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

It helped me stay in touch with my niece and nephew when they lived overseas. Not a big fan but it has it's uses.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I love Facebook. I had dinner with a friend from Alaska last night that I likely would not have had it not been for FB. Have reconnected with old college buddies and friends. When I went to the brokerage I am with now (THANK GOD) I had many clients get in touch with me via FB which saved me from having to contact them and risk threat of a non-compete problem, even though I didn't have one but the guys I had been with were threatening legal action. Nothing wrong with FB in moderation.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I have a facebook account and use it daily.
> 
> It neither strengthens nor weakens my moral fiber or relationships. You either behave and trust your partner or you dont. Facebook is a scapegoat if you think its the reason your relationship goes bad. IMHO


^ this


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

According to ABC News , a third of all divorce filings last year contained the word "Facebook."
That number was 20 percent just three years ago. Just saying it can be a bad deal. I know of 3 couples that divorced due to FB


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Not me


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I have a facebook account and use it daily.
> 
> It neither strengthens nor weakens my moral fiber or relationships. You either behave and trust your partner or you dont. Facebook is a scapegoat if you think its the reason your relationship goes bad. IMHO


Nope... not really.
It actually does happen. Weird as hell, I know... but some people get lost in the fake world they create on there. Then the fake world and real world collide... and BOOM! There goes 10 supposedly happy years of marriage.

My ex learned though. She does not and will not use Facebook now (doesn't want to ruin her new relationship)...
I, on the other hand (who would not use it before), use it all the time because it is perfect for single people. When I decide to settle down at some point, my Facebook days will go the way of the dodo bird. Until then... it's a wonderful place!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Facebook causes divorce and people to get fired for posts they make about their employer...the internet is serious business


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

No, thank you.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> According to ABC News , a third of all divorce filings last year contained the word "Facebook."
> That number was 20 percent just three years ago. Just saying it can be a bad deal. I know of 3 couples that divorced due to FB


No, you know of 3 couples that had worthless spouses who found an easy conduit to cheat.

I find it funny that people keep their spouses off of FB so they won't have marital problems. Here is a news flash for you guys, that spouse will eventually cheat one way or another and they sure as heck don't need FB to make it happen.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I never will, because, I work for the "Firm"


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Never have, never will..... Well _maybe_ if I was single.

What bothers me is when people say "I posted it on FB, didn't you see it?" Like I'm just supposed to have FB.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Good post!*



warcat said:


> Nope... not really.
> It actually does happen. Weird as hell, I know... but some people get lost in the fake world they create on there. Then the fake world and real world collide... and BOOM! There goes 10 supposedly happy years of marriage.
> 
> My ex learned though. She does not and will not use Facebook now (doesn't want to ruin her new relationship)...
> I, on the other hand (who would not use it before), use it all the time because it is perfect for single people. When I decide to settle down at some point, my Facebook days will go the way of the dodo bird. Until then... it's a wonderful place!


Warcat, this is so true. Written by somebody with a lot of facebook experience. Thanks for the post. So true...


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Had one several years ago and it was useless ........ Never again


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> Never have, never will..... Well _maybe_ if I was single.
> 
> What bothers me is when people say "I posted it on FB, didn't you see it?" Like I'm just supposed to have FB.


Yup! Then they tell you about everything they post on there. Every little detail of their day...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> No, you know of 3 couples that had worthless spouses who found an easy conduit to cheat.
> 
> I find it funny that people keep their spouses off of FB so they won't have marital problems. Here is a news flash for you guys, that spouse will eventually cheat one way or another and they sure as heck don't need FB to make it happen.


I'd agree with this.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> No, you know of 3 couples that had worthless spouses who found an easy conduit to cheat.
> 
> I find it funny that people keep their spouses off of FB so they won't have marital problems. Here is a news flash for you guys, that spouse will eventually cheat one way or another and they sure as heck don't need FB to make it happen.


There is a difference... most Facebook cheaters do not set out on the specific mission of cheating. It is the constant bombardment by the opposite sex that doesn't happen in real life (combined with maybe some inattention or a tiny spat at home) that breaks people down. Without Facebook, probably 75% of the cheaters that used that conduit would never have cheated.

It's quite an interesting phenomenon when you sit back and watch it as an uninvested party.... but when you're knee deep invested in it, it blows. hard.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I have a facebook account and use it daily.
> 
> It neither strengthens nor weakens my moral fiber or relationships. You either behave and trust your partner or you dont. Facebook is a scapegoat if you think its the reason your relationship goes bad. IMHO





dparkerh said:


> ^ this


Yep.



fishin shallow said:


> Facebook causes divorce and people to get fired for posts they make about their employer...the internet is serious business


^^ this is because people are idiots and either doing something wrong or posting stuff they shouldnt.. Its 100% their own fault when something happens.

and in reference to the "ruining your relationship". you guys are either A. dating insecure women.. or B. doing something wrong and deserve for your relationship to not go great.

Facebook is great IMO. Its your own fault if you post something and have repercusions.. Now of course since I foung 2cool, i'm on FB about 20% of the time I used to be.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not for it or against it. I've never had one due to the simple fact that I've got enough addictions as it is (2cool, hunting, fishing....) If I had any more, I'd have to give up sleep.

My wife is on it quite a bit. We have two kids in college at different schools and it helps her keep in contact with them and the rest of our extended family.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL

I'm 46, I have a FB account. I have NEVER had a 'random' person contact me. Not sure how that is possible. It doesn't effect my marriage, because I don't let it. I love keeping up with friends, kids, grandkids and family not living close. It is what you make of it. If your significant other finds someone on FB, they would have found someone elsewhere sooner of later if they didn't have FB.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

FishBurd27 said:


> Yep.
> 
> ...
> and in reference to the "ruining your relationship". you guys are ...B. doing something wrong and deserve for your relationship to not go great.
> ...


I can buy into this... BUT, one better dang well be very close to perfect if one expects his wife to cruise Facebook and not be tempted... for that matter, one's wife needs to be pretty close to perfect too.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

I had to hire a Family law Attorney for some child custody BS a couple years ago. I asked her what the most common cause of divorce cases she handled was. With out hesitation her answer was "Facebook!"

I do have an account, I never post anything on it. But, I do get to see a lot of pictures of my Grandson on a daily basis. As my step daughters entire life is documented on the internet!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I have a facebook account and use it daily.
> 
> It neither strengthens nor weakens my moral fiber or relationships. You either behave and trust your partner or you dont. Facebook is a scapegoat if you think its the reason your relationship goes bad. IMHO


Bingo...


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

Meh, haven't bothered to get one, I have a great group of friends that I keep in contact with and they update me on the FB dramas in our circles.

I might get an account one day when the wife and I are traveling overseas, it is good to keep in touch with friends and family back home. Then again, I might not.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Nope, not for me!

Not now, not ever!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> I can say for sure that I won't. I have no desire or need to create one. I know some folks do it for their business. If people really wanted to know how I'm doing, they can call or visit. Maybe I'm just old fashioned...
> Or maybe I don't want so much of my info out there in cyberspace.


You already have one and dont know it. They make shadow accounts on everyone, even if youve never been on facebook.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't have one and doubt I ever will. I get the reason some people do though. All of my family lives within 2.5 hours from me. My girlfriend is from Michigan and 90% of her family is still there. She uses it to keep up with family, see pictures of her relatives, and post pictures of her kids for her family that is still there.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

cmon yall know you have to have friends to have a facebook in the first place... 

jk... in all seriousness if your married or in a serious relationship be careful I have seen it tear married couples apart! Old ex's from high school seem to pop up and then after messaging one thing leads to another...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had a facebook account since March 27, 2005. Got it when you had to have a .edu address to log in. 

It, like anything else, is what you make of it. I don't have guys hit on me, I don't have random people message me, and it's never played a part in the demise of my relationship. 

It's fun. I use it to keep in contact with cousins I've never met (and probably never would have known about without facebook), make random posts that cause people to question my sanity, and look at funny cat pictures. It ain't for everybody, but I like it.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

warcat said:


> There is a difference... most Facebook cheaters do not set out on the specific mission of cheating. It is the constant bombardment by the opposite sex that doesn't happen in real life (combined with maybe some inattention or a tiny spat at home) that breaks people down. Without Facebook, probably 75% of the cheaters that used that conduit would never have cheated.


very true, there is a lot of temptation out there even for the strongest of marriages


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

You have to give permission to let people contact you on facebook, or to see your page. Life is full of temptations.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishin shallow said:


> Facebook causes divorce and people to get fired for posts they make about their employer...the internet is serious business


I've seen someone up for a promotion get bumped over a comment they posted on facebook. I've also seen the problems Facebook has caused on my wife's side of the family, especially with the older folks (who have no business being on there anyways) who aren't 'hip' & cannot connect to the younger generation. I'll never have a Facebook account.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've seen someone up for a promotion get bumped over a comment they posted on facebook. I've also seen the problems Facebook has caused on my wife's side of the family, especially with the older folks (who have no business being on there anyways) who aren't 'hip' & cannot connect to the younger generation. I'll never have a Facebook account.


LOL... my GRANDMOTHER has a facebook account. She still hasn't figured out the caps lock key or how to post on a wall (she just comments on random posts in ALL CAPS). It's awesome.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't have one, haven't had one, and NEVER will.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

FacebookJ just accepted my friend request!


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

I was so upset when my wife informed me that this was basically facebook! I hate the idea of facebook but enjoy this group of misfits.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

StinkBait said:


> FacebookJ just accepted my friend request!


Wow! They'll take anybody.

lol


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I'm not for it or against it. I've never had one due to the simple fact that I've got enough addictions as it is (2cool, hunting, fishing....) If I had any more, I'd have to give up sleep.
> 
> My wife is on it quite a bit. We have two kids in college at different schools and it helps her keep in contact with them and the rest of our extended family.


Maybe a lot of people are afraid of the many skeletons that might wander back into their lives???


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

spencey820 said:


> very true, there is a lot of temptation out there even for the strongest of marriages


Its the gateway drug to infidelity. Log on once, next thing you know, all the ho's be friending you.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I got on Facebook originally to check up on my kiddos. Gotta admit, now I enjoy it. It's not 2cool but I have reconnected with some old friends I hadn't talked to since the 1960s and 70s. It is kinda fun being able to "moderate" my own page too. If I don't want to read / see the silly stuff, I just block the source.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Dang. All this talk about temptation and ho's .... I'll be back later I'm going to take a look at my FB feed.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Lone-Star said:


> You already have one and dont know it. They make shadow accounts on everyone, even if youve never been on facebook.


Lone-Star you got me thinking about this. Here is an article that should raise some red flags for everybody. Facebook collects data and they also attach it to your profile without you providing that data?

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/godandthemachine/2013/06/facebooks-shadow-profile-problem/


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Facebook? NEVER! Never let the left hand know what the right hand is doing.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mrschasintail said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm 46, I have a FB account. I have NEVER had a 'random' person contact me. Not sure how that is possible. It doesn't effect my marriage, because I don't let it. I love keeping up with friends, kids, grandkids and family not living close. It is what you make of it. If your significant other finds someone on FB, they would have found someone elsewhere sooner of later if they didn't have FB.


 This^^^^^


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

For all of you that are saying that Facebook is just a scapegoat or that there has to be something wrong in the relationship to cause problems (that it is not Facebook's fault)... take this warning from a guy who thought everything was perfect in his marriage (note that this is not directed at any particular person):

Facebook is no joke. If you think your marriage is impenetrable, you are dead wrong. We are all human. Yes... including that wonderful, God loving wife of yours. The prettier she is, the worse Facebook is for her.

Plain and simple, Facebook is no place for married folk. I know because I've seen it as a married person, but more so because I currently live in it as a single person. I am your eyes inside the beast, so to speak. I see what you cannot or will not. Eventually, it takes all... it's just a matter of time and perceived neglect (whether real or not). Just because you do not see it or do not believe it does not mean that it can't or won't happen to you.

Think of it like this.... would you leave your gorgeous wife, looking her best (think of her best pictures on there, or worse, think of her swimsuit pics on there) alone in the dark (because that's what she really is on there) with hundreds of single horny guys (some of whom likely had relations with her prior to her meeting you) when she's upset with you or lonely (because she will eventually be upset with you or lonely for one thing or another in any normal relationship)??? That's what I thought!

It's a crazy world in Facebook. It really is.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

warcat said:


> Nope... not really.
> It actually does happen. Weird as hell, I know... but some people get lost in the fake world they create on there. Then the fake world and real world collide... and BOOM! There goes 10 supposedly happy years of marriage.
> 
> My ex learned though. She does not and will not use Facebook now (doesn't want to ruin her new relationship)...
> I, on the other hand (who would not use it before), use it all the time because it is perfect for single people. When I decide to settle down at some point, my Facebook days will go the way of the dodo bird. Until then... it's a wonderful place!


Facebook is a symptom in bad relationships. The disease was already there. ( Like blaming Remington for handgun murder IMHO )


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> According to ABC News , a third of all divorce filings last year contained the word "Facebook."
> That number was 20 percent just three years ago. Just saying it can be a bad deal. I know of 3 couples that divorced due to FB





warcat said:


> Nope... not really.
> It actually does happen. Weird as hell, I know... but some people get lost in the fake world they create on there. Then the fake world and real world collide... and BOOM! There goes 10 supposedly happy years of marriage.
> 
> My ex learned though. She does not and will not use Facebook now (doesn't want to ruin her new relationship)...
> I, on the other hand (who would not use it before), use it all the time because it is perfect for single people. When I decide to settle down at some point, my Facebook days will go the way of the dodo bird. Until then... it's a wonderful place!





Stumpgrinder said:


> Facebook is a symptom in bad relationships. The disease was already there. (* Like blaming Remington for handgun murder IMHO* )


beat me to it....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

warcat said:


> For all of you that are saying that Facebook is just a scapegoat or that there has to be something wrong in the relationship to cause problems (that it is not Facebook's fault)... take this warning from a guy who thought everything was perfect in his marriage (note that this is not directed at any particular person):
> 
> Facebook is no joke. If you think your marriage is impenetrable, you are dead wrong. We are all human. Yes... including that wonderful, God loving wife of yours. The prettier she is, the worse Facebook is for her.
> 
> ...


Maybe one should address the fact that his wife has hundreds of single, horny guys on her facebook (some of whom she had relationships with), rather than blaming facebook.

I'm not even married and I don't have dozens of single horny guys on my facebook, much less hundreds. I don't think I even have any that I've had previous relationships with.

Edit: And, if you mean the fact that they're out there for her to find... you don't think there are other places for the lonely and ticked off to find people that will stroke their ego?


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Facebook is a symptom in bad relationships. The disease was already there. ( Like blaming Remington for handgun murder IMHO )


Ok... I tried.
God bless you and your marriage... may it forever be free from the evils of the world.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

warcat said:


> For all of you that are saying that Facebook is just a scapegoat or that there has to be something wrong in the relationship to cause problems (that it is not Facebook's fault)... take this warning from a guy who thought everything was perfect in his marriage (note that this is not directed at any particular person):
> 
> Facebook is no joke. If you think your marriage is impenetrable, you are dead wrong. We are all human. Yes... including that wonderful, God loving wife of yours. The prettier she is, the worse Facebook is for her.
> 
> ...


You had a bad marriage and an unfaithful wife. Doesn't matter if the cheating was done through facebook or not, it would have eventually happened.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

warcat said:


> For all of you that are saying that Facebook is just a scapegoat or that there has to be something wrong in the relationship to cause problems (that it is not Facebook's fault)... take this warning from a guy who thought everything was perfect in his marriage (note that this is not directed at any particular person):
> 
> Facebook is no joke. If you think your marriage is impenetrable, you are dead wrong. We are all human. Yes... including that wonderful, God loving wife of yours. The prettier she is, the worse Facebook is for her.
> 
> ...


Start with, this is no good without a pic, for "us" to say whether or not she's beautiful...Bathing suit will do...

No, imo, if they/you cheated "with" fb, then you/they would without...Blame the computer....lmao.....No different than running into "people"...If you want to cheat, you "will" find a way...


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

warcat said:


> For all of you that are saying that Facebook is just a scapegoat or that there has to be something wrong in the relationship to cause problems (that it is not Facebook's fault)... take this warning from a guy who thought everything was perfect in his marriage (note that this is not directed at any particular person):
> 
> Facebook is no joke. If you think your marriage is impenetrable, you are dead wrong. We are all human. Yes... including that wonderful, God loving wife of yours. The prettier she is, the worse Facebook is for her.
> 
> ...


PLEASE listen to this man ^^^ he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Facebook breaks up marraiges same as forks make people fat.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

the hook said:


> Start with, this is no good without a pic, for "us" to say whether or not she's beautiful...Bathing suit will do...
> 
> No, imo, if they/you cheated "with" fb, then you/they would without...Blame the computer....lmao.....No different than running into "people"...If you want to cheat, you "will" find a way...


Pic of Warcats ex. GOM1 is dating her now. She likes high dollar purses
Attached Images


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with the hook. That is point I'm trying to make. It's really not that much different than 2cool, except 2cool people are far more like minded, so the pool of potential 'sancho's/trixies would have much more in common than ones found on FB.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

txjustin said:


> You had a bad marriage and an unfaithful wife. Doesn't matter if the cheating was done through facebook or not, it would have eventually happened.


I wish that were true... and maybe it is.
But I truly believe she just got lost in a world she could not escape. She seems to be in a better state of mind now though, and I'm very happy for her.

Maybe my situation is an outlier? But I think it happens WAY more often than the average person thinks... and yes... all because of Facebook.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Pic of Warcats ex. GOM1 is dating her now. She likes high dollar purses
> Attached Images


Hahaha!! Not quite, but pretty close! She was a hottie! LOL


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

you have a loving wife, 

loving wife goes to 24 hour fitness,

loving wife gets personal trainer,

personal trainer (only a friend) adds her to facebook,

personal trainer has tons of bodybuilding pics on his fb, your wife comments and likes them in a "friend" sort of way

your out of town, personal trainer asks wife to come over for some special lessons.... 

LISTEN infidelity mostly happens out of casual friends I'm surprised many of you are so naive to not believe this... and Christians should know that "satan" like to tempt, the more ways of temptation the better!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with warcat. People get caught up in this sort of fantasy land and end up saying things that they wouldn't say if they were face to face. I've even seen it here where people are ready to fight but then they come back to reality and settle down. Sometimes they go to far and end up regretting their actions.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spencey820 said:


> you have a loving wife,
> 
> loving wife goes to 24 hour fitness,
> 
> ...


Take facebook out of that equation and add email, instant messenger, fitness-whatever.com, yahoo groups, twitter, or any other means of communication.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> Take facebook out of that equation and add email, instant messenger, fitness-whatever.com, yahoo groups, twitter, or any other means of communication.


True, but nowadays facebook is the one who dominates in social media and the majority of people use it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I had a FB account when it 1st came out and going widespread. I gave it up when I hit 40 a few years ago. I guess it is still there just deactivated. 

There are some things I miss about FB.

1) All the new products or info about products I like
2) Political and politicians. I like to keep up and also communicate w/ FB or did
3) News updates. FB was great when the fires came in Montgomery Co and news reporting was ****.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't have one but she does. I don't care to talk to any more people in my life. I actually got Instagram this year due to me working out of town and I can see all of my family's pictures on there. I do have people ask to "follow" me on there that I have no desire to communicate with. 


If your spouse fails to temptation it's going to happen. I don't try to play the ring leader. Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

warcat said:


> I wish that were true... and maybe it is.
> But I truly believe she just got lost in a world she could not escape. She seems to be in a better state of mind now though, and I'm very happy for her.


Sounds like she had some mental issues that had nothing to do with facebook in the first place.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

BATWING said:


> I had a FB account when it 1st came out and going widespread. I gave it up when I hit 40 a few years ago. I guess it is still there just deactivated.
> 
> There are some things I miss about FB.
> 
> ...


Twitter


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RRfisher said:


> Twitter


If you'll recall, Anthony Weiner used Twitter for his infidelity, so it's not safe, either!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

If your keyboard causes you to sin, cut the cord.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

What I learned in this thread:

1. Forks make people fat
2. People don't kill people, guns do
3. Facebook is the pitbull of the internet


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... my GRANDMOTHER has a facebook account. She still hasn't figured out the caps lock key or how to post on a wall (she just comments on random posts in ALL CAPS). It's awesome.


Maybe she types in ALL CAPS because she's hard of hearing. :rotfl:


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

StinkBait said:


> Sounds like she had some mental issues that had nothing to do with facebook in the first place.


I don't think so stinkbait.

When God created Adam and Eve, I don't believe he created them with mental issues. They had everything they needed and still fell to temptation. Today any imperfection in somebody can be attributed to mental issues according to our professional doctors.


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just Post A Few Pics


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

your wives are all saint's they never would dream of talking to another guy on facebook just the same as you would never look at a girl walk by you in a bikini


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

spencey820 said:


> your wives are all saint's they never would dream of talking to another guy on facebook just the same as you would never look at a girl walk by you in a bikini


I look at women all the time, but that's it, look. FYI, I don't give 2 chits who my wife talks to. We have a little thing called trust. If she were to act inappropriately, then I'd be single and I'd attribute that to that it wasn't meant to be. If a relationship doesn't have trust, it's not when you're gonna split, it's when.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spencey820 said:


> your wives are all saint's they never would dream of talking to another guy on facebook just the same as you would never look at a girl walk by you in a bikini


If you can't trust her, why bother being in a relationship? If you do trust her and she screws up, you either work it out or you move on. Either way, life is too short to be constantly worrying about whether your significant other is cheating on you. If she wants attention from someone else, she's going to find it, whether she has a facebook account or not.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

Trust is huge in relationships, I'm just trying to warn people here who are married that facebook is a gateway to adultery , once your wife starts talking to John from high school there will be a little more, oh grabbing lunch wont hurt anybody, next thing you know he is at your house when your out of town!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

spencey820 said:


> Trust is huge in relationships, I'm just trying to warn people here who are married that facebook is a gateway to adultery , once your wife starts talking to John from high school there will be a little more, oh grabbing lunch wont hurt anybody, next thing you know he is at your house when your out of town!


you then thank john from her high school for showing you that you married an untrustworthy whore, boot her out, move on.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> you then thank john from her high school for showing you that you married an untrustworthy whore, boot her out, move on.


Exactly.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Then she gets kicked to the curb. She could bump into a Joe Hunk who hits on her at HEB and get his email...If she doesn't value her husband and family enough to resist things then she can take the train.

And then blast her on FB and let her "friends" all know what she did


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spencey820 said:


> Trust is huge in relationships, I'm just trying to warn people here who are married that facebook is a gateway to adultery , once your wife starts talking to John from high school there will be a little more, oh grabbing lunch wont hurt anybody, next thing you know he is at your house when your out of town!


If my wife is capable of that then john can have her. My marriage is based on more than me shadowing my wife's every move making sure she doesn't mess up. If she messes up and then it's time to move on.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Then she gets kicked to the curb. She could bump into a Joe Hunk who hits on her at HEB and get his email...If she doesn't value her husband and family enough to resist things then she can take the train.


Tuesdays at a good grocery store are like a man parade. YUUUUMMMMY!

Carry on.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

it's unfortunate this happens, I will bet you this, in these 12 pages I bet at least one married man / woman has a spouse that has questionable messages in her facebook inbox


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Tuesdays at a good grocery store are like a man parade. YUUUUMMMMY!
> 
> Carry on.


haha...tell you wives to stay away from the organic section. Good looking fit men lurk there and might offer you some muscle milk and his phone number.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

txgoddess said:


> Tuesdays at a good grocery store are like a man parade. YUUUUMMMMY!
> 
> Carry on.


 I guess that depends on which part of town you are in. The frozen foods isle are my favorite part of Kroger on Tuesday. There's a lot of aftermarket/enhance parts on display at my store in that section  What God didn't give them, a good plastic surgeon can.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spencey820 said:


> it's unfortunate this happens, I will bet you this, in these 12 pages I bet at least one married man / woman has a spouse that has questionable messages in her facebook inbox


I bet you are 100% correct, but it is what that person does with that message that makes the difference. A spouse can choose to delete, reply requesting they stop, reply in the same tone and join the game.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Mont said:


> I guess that depends on which part of town you are in. The frozen foods isle are my favorite part of Kroger on Tuesday. There's a lot of aftermarket/enhance parts on display at my store in that section  What God didn't give them, a good plastic surgeon can.


"Excuse me maam, is it cold in here or are you just happy to see me? Here's my phone number"

:wink:


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*Sums it up*



carryyourbooks said:


> that is because 2cool is your "facebook" equivalent.:cheers:


X2


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

2cool is my FB lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mont said:


> I guess that depends on which part of town you are in. The frozen foods isle are my favorite part of Kroger on Tuesday. There's a lot of aftermarket/enhance parts on display at my store in that section  What God didn't give them, a good plastic surgeon can.


You'd think they'd eventually call the cops on the guy who makes himself a chair out of the beer cases and leers at all the wimmenz every Tuesday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I have a facebook account and use it daily.
> 
> It neither strengthens nor weakens my moral fiber or relationships. You either behave and trust your partner or you dont. Facebook is a scapegoat if you think its the reason your relationship goes bad. IMHO


This is too true! It will happen sooner or later if they are the cheating kind. Think of it as a cheater beater. I would rather find out she has been hooking up on FB and run her off early than live with it for several years without FB and then she does it and all those years are wasted. I only use it to keep in contact with family and every now and then message a friend. I would rather talk on the phone or see them in person but some times we don't have the privelege. 
Think of it as owning a gun, you could own a gun and shoot someone or not own a gun and just find another way to harm someone. The person is the same, the method is different. 
In other words, crazy people are crazy, cheaters are cheaters and some are both. Don't blame it on FaceHook

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

txjustin said:


> "Excuse me maam, is it cold in here or are you just happy to see me? Here's my phone number"
> 
> :wink:


I just smile, make eye contact and try and remember to buy something when I am there. Showing up without groceries after making a Kroger run is on the top 10 list of stoopid maneuvers. Everyone on FB looks like their parents did when I was in HS. I get a kick out of some of the BS that gets posted there. PUI takes on a whole new meaning in that place.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Never had one and never will. I don't see any reason for it.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Foolsbook


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

One thing I have noticed about Facebook. It sure makes those with Bipolar Disorder stick out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

FishyChef said:


> One thing I have noticed about Facebook. It sure makes those with Bipolar Disorder stick out like a sore thumb!


:dance:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> You'd think they'd eventually call the cops on the guy who makes himself a chair out of the beer cases and leers at all the wimmenz every Tuesday.


You mean, that's frowned upon?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

What I have learned is that people that use FB tend to like it for various reasons. Most folks are just casual users with a few fanatics.

Most people that say they hate it,............hate it because of the concept / idea behind it's purpose, ....not so much that they've logged in and actually used it. How many "Never had it, never will" comments just in this one thread? You hate what you don't even know. 

Sounds like my mom at the concept of a "mobile phone" or "GPS" years ago. 


The claims of FB = Infidelity reminds me of a line from Larry The Cable Guy.

"I'm gonna sue Penthouse for giving me carpal tunnel"


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> What I have learned is that people that use FB tend to like it for various reasons. Most folks are just casual users with a few fanatics.
> 
> Most people that say they hate it,............hate it because of the concept / idea behind it's purpose, ....not so much that they've logged in and actually used it. How many "Never had it, never will" comments just in this one thread? You hate what you don't even know.
> 
> ...


I'm ok with the "Never had it, never will" crowd. It ain't for everyone. It's the ones that liken it to the Highway to Hell that annoy me. Next thing you know, they'll be saying something about my trips to Hedonism in Jamaica.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

spencey820 said:


> Trust is huge in relationships, I'm just trying to warn people here who are married that facebook is a gateway to adultery , once your wife starts talking to John from high school there will be a little more, oh grabbing lunch wont hurt anybody, next thing you know he is at your house when your out of town!


Or Bill from your kids School, or Don from the gas station, or Jim AND John from hubby's ball team(no fishermen cheat!) Or Steve from church, and so on....

:walkingsm


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> I'm ok with the "Never had it, never will" crowd. It ain't for everyone. It's the ones that liken it to the Highway to Hell that annoy me. Next thing you know, they'll be saying something about my trips to Hedonism in Jamaica.


I wanna go


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> I don't think so stinkbait.
> 
> When God created Adam and Eve, I don't believe he created them with mental issues. They had everything they needed and still fell to temptation. Today any imperfection in somebody can be attributed to mental issues according to our professional doctors.


Eve was created perfect. We are a long way from perfection, so it is much easier for us to fall into temptation, but all women have some sort of mental illness. j/k.....well kind of.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

the hook said:


> Or Bill from your kids School, or Don from the gas station, or Jim AND John from hubby's ball team(no fishermen cheat!) Or Steve from church, and so on....
> 
> :walkingsm


Honey what are you doing on facebook ?

nothing babe the pool boy just added me to facebook, hes going to come over next week when your out of town :dance:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If your mates a cheater, it is apparently an efficent way to meet up with people to cheat with. It doesn't cause people cheat, it just makes it easier.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

135 post in less then 6 hours,WOW!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

32 y/o here. Never had a FB account, never will. If people need to reach me, they can call, drop by, or email.

If I need any information from FB, which does actually happen from time to time, I ask my wife to get it. She's my FB proxy.

So MainFrame, mark me in the "never had it, never will, and yes I know what it does" category.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

goatchze said:


> 32 y/o here. Never had a FB account, never will. If people need to reach me, they can call, drop by, or email.
> 
> If I need any information from FB, which does actually happen from time to time, I ask my wife to get it. She's my FB proxy.
> 
> So MainFrame, mark me in the "never had it, never will, and yes I know what it does" category.


 So, you're a closet user via your wife.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Mont said:


> I guess that depends on which part of town you are in. The frozen foods isle are my favorite part of Kroger on Tuesday. There's a lot of aftermarket/enhance parts on display at my store in that section  What God didn't give them, a good plastic surgeon can.


Good thing God knows what he's doing. If God blesses you with a good wife, you are blessed. If you're looking for the outer appearance, you might get the imitation instead of the real deal. And if you're married and you're looking, then are you really faithful to your spouse?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

It's not for me but I'm not against it since I work in the industry I need as many people to have FB and twitter accounts so that I can keep my job. :biggrin:


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

RRbohemian said:


> It's not for me but I'm not against it since I work in the industry I need as many people to have FB and twitter accounts so that I can keep my job. :biggrin:


You almost sound like a drug pusher...almost. lol


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

No thanks. My greatest fear is that the sins of my past will come back to haunt me. Anyone know what that line is from?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't need to know how many "friends/likes" I don't have.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

me


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

songogetme said:


> No thanks. My greatest fear is that the sins of my past will come back to haunt me. Anyone know what that line is from?


I don't know what that line is from but I do know who paid for our sins.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> So, you're a closet user via your wife.


Well, if you consider looking up my mother's birthday once (I know, some son), and getting a friends new address once (joker moved and didn't even tell me where to send the collection agents)...

...over eight years of marriage....

then yes.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I've gotten along without sharing my life with the world for nearly 69 years. Ain't gonna start now.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

never had , never will

i know many people that flat waste hours ea. day on that stupid acct.




"I'm going for lunch know , what should I have ?"

5 people liked

"Now, I'm at a sandwich shop what should I have ?

10 people replied



seriously........ WTH cares what you eat, get to work and earn your living..........



.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> never had , never will
> 
> i know many people that flat waste hours ea. day on that stupid acct.
> 
> ...


Says the guy with 16k posts on 2cool. :rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Says the guy with 16k posts on 2cool. :rotfl:


BOOM........


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I add people I don't know or don't care much for so I can read their drama and realize how awesome my life is

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Hint, if you do that your life is not awesome.....


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Hint, if you do that your life is not awesome.....


Lol I thought I accepted your friend request lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Never had it. Don't want it. Will never have it. Don't love it. Don't hate it. I just have no interest in it and don't need it. 

Miss Pam has an account and sometimes she shows me stuff.....and I look. Does that make me a hypocrite? But as I think about that I don't believe it does. I have never ASKED to see anything on it she just says, "hey, look at this." and I look.

No, I think I'm okay.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Never had it. Don't want it. Will never have it. Don't love it. Don't hate it. I just have no interest in it and don't need it.
> 
> Miss Pam has an account and sometimes she shows me stuff.....and I look. Does that make me a hypocrite? But as I think about that I don't believe it does. I have never ASKED to see anything on it she just says, "hey, look at this." and I look.
> 
> No, I think I'm okay.


With you W Jack she just got a dif name Hell I spend too much time on something called "2cool


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> never had , never will
> 
> i know many people that flat waste hours ea. day on that stupid acct.
> 
> ...


LOL. Be careful, the truth hurts.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

txgoddess said:


> Says the guy with 16k posts on 2cool. :rotfl:


that left a mark


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

My problem with face book and such is not weather my wife would cheat its more to do with if a "friend " starts making advances and she tells me . Next time I see him ill end up in jail . I am big on respect . And coming from someone who has cheated in the past . Not on my wife but girlfriends it does add temptation . If you keep your self out of situations like that it takes away the temptation .


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jaysand247 said:


> My problem with face book and such is not weather my wife would cheat its more to do with if a "friend " starts making advances and she tells me . Next time I see him ill end up in jail . I am big on respect . And coming from someone who has cheated in the past . Not on my wife but girlfriends it does add temptation . If you keep your self out of situations like that it takes away the temptation .


yea baby. Go to jail over a FB post. Blaming FB is like blaming forest fires on matches or crime on guns. Anyone that cheats has a character flaw to begin with. Honor precedes respect.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Either you believe Jesus or you don't.*



Mont said:


> yea baby. Go to jail over a FB post. Blaming FB is like blaming forest fires on matches or crime on guns. Anyone that cheats has a character flaw to begin with. Honor precedes respect.


In that case, I would say that most people have character flaws...

Matthew 5:27-28
*27 â€œYou have heard that it was said to those of old,[a] â€˜You shall not commit adultery.â€™[b] 28 But I say to you that whoever looks at a woman to lust for her has already committed adultery with her in his heart. *


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> In that case, I would say that most people have character flaws...
> 
> Matthew 5:27-28
> *27 â€œYou have heard that it was said to those of old,[a] â€˜You shall not commit adultery.â€™[b] 28 But I say to you that whoever looks at a woman to lust for her has already committed adultery with her in his heart. *


Amen to that!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I can admit in my early 20's I did quite a few things that would be considered character flaws . That changes with maturity . Now Iwouldnt cheat because its to much trouble . And I wouldn't do that to my wife . But when your young dumb ...


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

The ones that crack me up are the married couples that have a "joint" FB page. I think I know who is runnin' that ranch ......


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

The Bible says anyone on Facebook is going to Hell.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

ningapleeze said:


> The Bible says anyone on Facebook is going to Hell.


Facebook is probably the least of my transgressions.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

txgoddess said:


> Facebook is probably the least of my transgressions.


Same here...


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> I'm ok with the "Never had it, never will" crowd. It ain't for everyone. It's the ones that liken it to the Highway to Hell that annoy me. Next thing you know, they'll be saying something about my trips to Hedonism in Jamaica.


THAT'S where I know you from!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Go "LIKE" this page.

https://www.facebook.com/2CoolFishing?fref=ts

Some of y'all are on Facebook and don't even know it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> THAT'S where I know you from!!


Probably don't recognize me with my clothes on.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Probably don't recognize me with my clothes on.


Is this you?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Probably don't recognize me with my clothes on.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Says the guy with 16k posts on 2cool. :rotfl:


so apparently you didn't order the cool post count generator with your extra greenies

ha ha....................they're out of stock now..............

.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

ningapleeze said:


> The Bible says anyone on Facebook is going to Hell.


^^ this


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

WilliamH said:


> Is this you?


No, but this one is...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I know better than get into this discussion, nope.... rs


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Fish&Chips said:


> In that case, I would say that most people have character flaws...
> 
> Matthew 5:27-28
> *27 â€œYou have heard that it was said to those of old,[a] â€˜You shall not commit adultery.â€™[b] 28 But I say to you that whoever looks at a woman to lust for her has already committed adultery with her in his heart. *


You can say whatever you wish. There's a difference between reading the menu and eating out. Being married 27 years to the same woman, I feel pretty confident that I understand the difference without quoting anyone.


----------



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

*Not a chance*

No social media, period. Ever. If you have some google-fu skills, it is almost trivial to track down anyone, with even the smallest bit of information. I like to use TOR and NoScript just to browse anonomously... do not need my browsing habits tracked, and I know its working when I see ads for tampons and other stuff that has nothing to do with what I browse.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

GrouperGroper said:


> No social media, period. Ever. If you have some google-fu skills, it is almost trivial to track down anyone, with even the smallest bit of information. I like to use TOR and NoScript just to browse anonomously... do not need my browsing habits tracked, and I know its working when I see ads for tampons and other stuff that has nothing to do with what I browse.


Nice first post with the ole tampon bomb.

:rotfl:


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Groping Grouper, welcome to 2cool! What a subject were on right?!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Mont said:


> You can say whatever you wish. There's a difference between reading the menu and eating out. Being married 27 years to the same woman, I feel pretty confident that I understand the difference without quoting anyone.


That's the thing. I'm not just quoting anybody. I'm quoting God the Son. Being a Christian, I fully understand that Jesus is saying that there is no difference. So like I said, you either believe what Jesus teaches or you don't. Congrats on being married for 27 years to the same woman - that is truly a blessing.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Fish&Chips said:


> That's the thing. I'm not just quoting anybody. I'm quoting God the Son. Being a Christian, I fully understand that Jesus is saying that there is no difference. So like I said, you either believe what Jesus teaches or you don't. Congrats on being married for 27 years to the same woman - that is truly a blessing.


Whatever. It looks like a quote to me. Being married to the same woman 27 years is the result of living honorably, keeping my word, and lots of hard work. I didn't get married in a church, I don't go to one, and I don't need one to stay married. I don't blame FB for my problems, and accept responsibility for my actions. If I want to look at something, I don't have to worry about going to hell over it. I am planning on a/c'ing the place anyways and selling tickets.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I deleted my acct over 2 yrs ago, it was cool in college. Spending time looking at other peoples status and pics isnt for me! Think about how much time the avg person spends on GBook: (2hrs/day, 14hrs/week, 420hrs/month, 5040hrs/year) that is time you never get back!! I guess the same could be said about 2cool haha. 

I agree with tx goddess, people that are insecure and cheat will always find a way. Dont blame it on facebook


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

really what i wanna know is who made it big:headknock


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mont... good one! haha


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Like I said I only use my fb to feel better about myself. I hate how people use it for attention. Ex; why won't he leave her and get with me, no one loves me blah blah blah.. 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

seabo said:


> really what i wanna know is who made it big:headknock


More than that, who isn't with us anymore is a reality check. I run into more people I haven't seen in years at funerals these days than parties. I never figured I would make it this long, so it's all good for me anyways. Some of the ugly ducklings in HS turned out quite nice and some of the lookers look like they have been rode hard and put up wet. For me, it's fun to see all of us complaining about our kids doing the same BS we did when we were that age. Some things never change.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Its like going to walmart to see the carni's that go out at night. That will spark your night up

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Mont said:


> For me, it's fun to see all of us complaining about our kids doing the same BS we did when we were that age. Some things never change.


Aint that the truth


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't judge because someone's sins are different than yours.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was really reluctant to create a FB page, and i used to give my wife a hard time about having one. I don't spend a whole lot of time on it, but its pretty cool to see pics/stories about my family and some friends that i wouldn't normally talk to on the phone very often. Most of my family isn't local, so FB is a pretty handy way of being there, without really being there.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Mont said:


> Whatever. It looks like a quote to me. Being married to the same woman 27 years is the result of living honorably, keeping my word, and lots of hard work. I didn't get married in a church, I don't go to one, and I don't need one to stay married. I don't blame FB for my problems, and accept responsibility for my actions. If I want to look at something, I don't have to worry about going to hell over it. I am planning on a/c'ing the place anyways and selling tickets.


You are definitely entitled to your opinion. I don't blame facebook for my problems either, and as an adult I accept responsibility for my actions. Unlike you though, I realize that living my life on my terms was not the right way. I realized that I needed God and I will continue to stand by my faith. God blessed me with a beautiful wife also and there is no need for me to look elsewhere. As far as a/c'ing hell - not sure what to say to that. How could I ever turn my back on God after all that he's done for me? I'm sure there are plenty of folks reading this that have something to thank God for. Glory to God.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> You are definitely entitled to your opinion. I don't blame facebook for my problems either, and as an adult I accept responsibility for my actions. Unlike you though, I realize that living my life on my terms was not the right way. I realized that I needed God and I will continue to stand by my faith. God blessed me with a beautiful wife also and there is no need for me to look elsewhere. As far as a/c'ing hell - not sure what to say to that. How could I ever turn my back on God after all that he's done for me? I'm sure there are plenty of folks reading this that have something to thank God for. Glory to God.


Wait, so God is against facebook?


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

txjustin said:


> Wait, so God is against facebook?


huh?


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

I use it on a daily basis! when your 10k miles from home then when you are back in the states your still 2k miles from home it makes staying in touch with family and friends soooo much easier


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

txjustin said:


> Wait, so God is against facebook?


I guess not.

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/GodOfficialPage?fref=ts


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

why does a Facebook conversation have to get religious? I dont understand, whether you believe or not has nothing to do with Facebook or infidelity. Infidelity is wrong and not accepted period.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I use it for keeping in touch with friends in the military and fishing and gun stuff. I get news from the NRA, CCA, and miscellaneous companies I like. Abu Garcia released news about 5 new reels for next year that isn't on there main website yet.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> why does a Facebook conversation have to get religious? I dont understand, whether you believe or not has nothing to do with Facebook or infidelity. Infidelity is wrong and not accepted period.


 Some people feel the need to inject into everything.

Food For the Soul board isn't good enough. They have a much bigger audience to preach to here. :ac550:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I guess not.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/GodOfficialPage?fref=ts


lol, I have now ofishially seen it all.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I use FB...not often but I have an active account and go use it once a month or so.

I've connected with friends that moved away in JR high lol. 

TH


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

*facebook*

been hearing a lot about this facebook....might have to look into it.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't. Apparently it is ran by Satan and causes rampant infidelity.


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope..no FB or tweeting here


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Calm down everybody. FB is not gonna take you to hell. Your sin will. God is mentioned in many posts on here; I don't know why some folks get so uptight when the name of Jesus is mentioned. Anyways, it looks like there are a lot of people who still don't use fb...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

poppadawg said:


> I wouldn't. Apparently it is ran by Satan and causes rampant infidelity.


or rampant infidels  I saw an interesting prediction on a tech site about robots and sex. Their prediction was that humans would be having affairs with robots within the next 20 years. My guess is more like about 10. I can just see it now. "He's cheating on me with a X69 again" I think I will stick to boat rides and fishin'. Stacy hates both of them. It works out great.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha I read about 25 of these posts and it had me laughin. You old fogies have a completely different view of facebook than those of us who had it going through college. Facebook hit LSU my sophomore year and I've been on it since then. I have absolutely no fear that my wife is in any danger of meeting a guy through facebook. Haha what kind of woman does that anyways. Its a great tool to keep up socially with friends and family. Thats about it.


----------



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

Fish&Chips said:


> Calm down everybody. FB is not gonna take you to hell. Your sin will. God is mentioned in many posts on here; I don't know why some folks get so uptight when the name of Jesus is mentioned. Anyways, it looks like there are a lot of people who still don't use fb...


You already know the answer to your question, but since you asked it...

Probably for the same reason church types get uptight when too much atheism/no god is mentioned too often. Like I say, follow all of the bible or quit pretending. My whole family believes, but they cherry pick the parts they like, and won't hesitate to tell you all about other parts of the bible, that they themselves do not follow.

Read the dictionary definition of brain washing and indoctrination. You do that to someone at a childs age, and they have no hope but to believe it the rest of their life... happens as adults too. Waco and other cults. Don't believe me, just ask the three girls that were held against their will for years... physically, they could have escaped, and eventually did, but their minds were so messed up from years of abuse, they did not have the will power, for so long, to do anything about it.

Religion is for most, just not everyone.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Count me out of Facebook for sure. It's amazing to me what it does to a grownups' attention span. The need to be "in contact" 24/7 is pathetic at best. I'm sure it has it's uses but I'll just pick up the phone or send a text if I need to.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

GrouperGroper said:


> You already know the answer to your question, but since you asked it...
> 
> Probably for the same reason church types get uptight when too much atheism/no god is mentioned too often. Like I say, follow all of the bible or quit pretending. My whole family believes, but they cherry pick the parts they like, and won't hesitate to tell you all about other parts of the bible, that they themselves do not follow.
> 
> ...


I know all about brain washing and indoctrination. And yes that might be true for a lot of folks but at the same time you have kids who are raised in that environment who end up quitting it. All because they saw their parents act one way in church and totally different outside of church. What I'm talking about is not religion. Being at church every Sunday won't save you. What I'm talking about is knowing Jesus Christ. He is the only one who can save you. And I have "no problem when too much atheism/no god is mentioned too often." Religion is for most, but Jesus died for everybody.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

What's a Facebook account?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

cuzn dave said:


> What's a Facebook account?


Well, cuzn dave it all started way back when...

lol


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You'd think they'd eventually call the cops on the guy who makes himself a *throne* out of the beer cases and *have all* the wimmenz leer at *him* every Tuesday.


FIFY:biggrin:


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

I've known most of my FB friends since the sixties or seventies..


----------



## 2Beez (Jun 9, 2010)

I am 26 and I have one for the sole reason of I have been married a year and the wife has to have that on her profile. Don't even know the password and thank god nobody contacts me on it.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I gave up reading all of the post.

I noticed that there were a lot of posts that said FB gives them the opportunity to keep up with their friends.

So, what is wrong with emails to your friends and text messages to your friends, etc.

B.d


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Blue.dog said:


> I gave up reading all of the post.
> 
> I noticed that there were a lot of posts that said FB gives them the opportunity to keep up with their friends.
> 
> ...


I don't want my friends sending me an email or a text msg every time they take a picture of their kid or they see a traffic jam or they find a funny picture. I do like looking at the msgs on facebook, tho. I get on there when *I* have time and I don't have to sort through their gobbledy **** in my normal, everyday email/text. Ain't nobody got time for that.

Plus, I don't have the time or patience to send a message to every one of my acquaintances to let them know that the new season of Honey Boo Boo starts a week from today. One click and I can do it on facebook.


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

Not into FB at all, not interested at all.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Never had one and I doubt seriously I ever will.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not happening here.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Facebook Nooooooo*

If I had a account people would wonder if I ever work because I'm always hunting, fishing, motorcycling, or at the lake soaking up the sun. My relatives already think I stay on vacation.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Just wanted to post on this fine thread. LOL

I like to touch and feel my women like Si says from Duck Dynasty said.

Facebook is what it is! Keeps the population down!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Fish&Chips said:


> I know all about brain washing and indoctrination. And yes that might be true for a lot of folks but at the same time you have kids who are raised in that environment who end up quitting it. All because they saw their parents act one way in church and totally different outside of church. What I'm talking about is not religion. *Being at church every Sunday won't save you.* *What I'm talking about is knowing Jesus Christ.* He is the only one who can save you. And I have "no problem when too much atheism/no god is mentioned too often." Religion is for most, but Jesus died for everybody.


*Save you from what?*

* You know Jesus?*


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I won't have one... And I'm 14, I don't wanna get caught up in all that drama.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Main Frame 8 said:


> *Save you from what?*
> 
> *You know Jesus?*


Main Frame we've had this discussion before. My answer to you is right below your screen name. So basically you answered your own questions.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I like pizza

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I fought it for a long time but when I finally gave in I found it to be an excellent tool for a variety of things from business to non-profits that I volunteer with. I also enjoy seeing pictures that family and friend post up about what's going on their lives. 

It's in no way, no how as cool as 2cool, but I do enjoy Facebook.

Can't really get into twitter. I've got an account there that I rarely check.

And what the heck is Linkedin for? That one I really don't get...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> I fought it for a long time but when I finally gave in I found it to be an excellent tool for a variety of things from business to non-profits that I volunteer with. I also enjoy seeing pictures that family and friend post up about what's going on their lives.
> 
> It's in no way, no how as cool as 2cool, but I do enjoy Facebook.
> 
> ...


it's Facebook for professionals that say they will never have a Facebook account. LOL


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by Mont View Post 
Whatever. It looks like a quote to me. Being married to the same woman 27 years is the result of living honorably, keeping my word, and lots of hard work. I didn't get married in a church, I don't go to one, and I don't need one to stay married. I don't blame FB for my problems, and accept responsibility for my actions. If I want to look at something, I don't have to worry about going to hell over it. I am planning on a/c'ing the place anyways and selling tickets. 


You are definitely entitled to your opinion. I don't blame facebook for my problems either, and as an adult I accept responsibility for my actions. Unlike you though, I realize that living my life on my terms was not the right way. I realized that I needed God and I will continue to stand by my faith. God blessed me with a beautiful wife also and there is no need for me to look elsewhere. As far as a/c'ing hell - not sure what to say to that. How could I ever turn my back on God after all that he's done for me? I'm sure there are plenty of folks reading this that have something to thank God for. Glory to God. 
Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message 

Fish, I can certainly understand that you are zealous in your ministry, as am I. And I will always defend your right to preach, in whatever form or forum you choose, but I would like to respectfully offer a suggestion.

While you can be right in what you say, and get your point across, there are times that you may "win the war, but lose the battle." Remember, the goal is to draw people to God. Whenever we are overzealous in our ministry, we can actually have the opposite effect. This is only a suggestion, but you might want to give it some thought.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Fish, I can certainly understand that you are zealous in your ministry, as am I. And I will always defend your right to preach, in whatever form or forum you choose, but I would like to respectfully offer a suggestion.
> 
> While you can be right in what you say, and get your point across, there are times that you may "win the war, but lose the battle." Remember, the goal is to draw people to God. Whenever we are overzealous in our ministry, we can actually have the opposite effect. This is only a suggestion, but you might want to give it some thought.


Thanks for the kind advice shaggydog. I think you meant "win the battle but lose the war." I appreciate your concern. God has commissioned us to preach the gospel. We must preach the truth and the Holy Spirit will then deal with their hearts. They will make the decision to accept the truth or reject it. I realize that I am nobody but I will obey the Lord and do his will. Remember what happened to Stephen, John the Baptist, and most of the disciples? They offended many people and ended up being killed. Did they lose the war?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks for the kind advice shaggydog. I think you meant "win the battle but lose the war." I appreciate your concern. God has commissioned us to preach the gospel. We must preach the truth and the Holy Spirit will then deal with their hearts. They will make the decision to accept the truth or reject it. I realize that I am nobody but I will obey the Lord and do his will. Remember what happened to Stephen, John the Baptist, and most of the disciples? They offended many people and ended up being killed. Did they lose the war?


I am well aware of the cost that many of God's disciples paid, and still do. I am very well aware of the persecution that many face. But the objective is to draw people to God. We do not want to move people away from him. It is just something to consider.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> I am well aware of the cost that many of God's disciples paid, and still do. I am very well aware of the persecution that many face. But the objective is to draw people to God. We do not want to move people away from him. It is just something to consider.


ok. thanks


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I had one and got rid of it a couple of years ago. I was engaged and a former gf found me on it. We sent a couple of chats back and forth and then I saw where it was suddenly going as did my fiance. The fiance questioned me about it so I walked over to the computer and deleted my account right then and there. I knew nothing good was to come of it if I kept it.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I have tattoos lol

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had one about 8 years ago for a few months and then I just shut her down and deleted my page. I didnt have the time back then to screw with it and too lazy to start a new one so yeah.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

It is what YOU make it. I can't believe grown people can let a webb site dictate their personal actions. You don't even have to reply to people just like here.
You don't have to give any info. less than here.


----------

